

Announcing the new Rust package manager, Cargo - jmgrosen
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-dev/2014-March/009087.html

======
Jonanin
Also check out Yehuda's reply, which goes into much more detail:
[https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-March/00909...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-March/009090.html)

------
rubiquity
Perfect timing, for me anyway. I just started playing with Rust and felt like
a package manager was missing, but not because I needed to install packages. I
felt a package manager was missing because I looked around and noticed there
weren't really any libraries yet!

It's a neat little language and I like that Mozilla is behind it. I don't have
any scientific reasoning for why I like Mozilla, I just do. Steve Klabnik has
a nice getting started guide[0], it's aimed at Rubyists but I think anyone
with programming experience can benefit from it.

I think a lot of people will point to Go as not having a package manager (does
it still not have a package manager? I know there was a lot of discussion a
few months ago about this) but Go has incredibly well designed standard
libraries. I wish I knew what was keeping me away from Go, I just can't quite
put my finger on it.

0 - [http://rustforrubyists.com](http://rustforrubyists.com)

------
m-r-r
They already started to write some code:
[https://github.com/carlhuda/cargo](https://github.com/carlhuda/cargo)

